# Used cooking oil uses?



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

I was wondering what would be some uses for used cooking oil? I believe it's peanut oil from our deep fryer. There have to be some uses for it other than throwing it out! I figured I'd ask cause the HT group is creative. :goodjob: Thanks in advance. :clap:


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Filter it and use it as fuel in a *converted* diesel engine.


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

I add a few things and use it for trapping raccoons


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Unless it is burnt, I filter it and put it into the freezer for next time.

Small amounts can be mixed into the dog's food. Or feed it to the pigs.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

you don't have to convert anything. Stain and filter it and run it right in your diesel engine in warm weather.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Rudolf Diesel designed his brand-new, high-compression, spandy-dandy up-to-the-minute internal combustion engine to run on peanut oil - well over a century ago. That factoid may give you some ideas.

You can't just use EVO (edible vegetable oil) or WVO (waste vegetable oil) as diesel fuel without adequate preparation. It's definitely not the same thing as turning it into biodiesel (which also has certain problems and limitations), and you can't just pour the oil into the tank. However, provided you don't believe all the bluebirds-and-lollipops, provided you accept that there are good and bad ways to do it, that the bad ways can wreck the engine, or at least your fuel-injector, and that some of the bad ways come highly recommended as looking like bluebirds, tasting like lollipops and lit by rays of happy sunbeams (or some variation thereupon), then looking into it can find ways it can be done.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Use it on the chicken roosts and their legs if the have mites.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My experience with veg oil in diesels is not satisfactory for the long term....without preheating the oil to at least 160 degrees, F, and then letting the engine idle down on pure diesel a few minutes before shut-off to flush the last of the veg oil out of the lines, pumps and filters. It is the starting of the engine on cold or coolish veg oil that fouls injectors. Cold veg oil _can_ snap an injector pump shaft. Thankfully, I did not learn that last tidbit the hard way.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

With some effort, can be used in older diesel engines. How much do you generate in a month, to make it worthwhile?

Can be added in small amounts to critter feed. Depends on what you are feeding and how, and how much you are generating.

Can be dust control on gravel roads. I'm not sure how that's processed so it doesn't get smelly rancid, but it is used that way.

--->Paul


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Old cooking oil filtered and cleaned of all solids: great for soapmaking and as an emergency lamp oil (nope, it doesn't smell awful...I think kerosene smells worse). Unfiltered used cooking oil mixed with nearly equal parts of boric acid powder makes a great ant bait/poison. Some ''sweet-toothed'' ants are attracted to a bait made with a bit of sugar dissolved in a little water, then added to boric acid to make a thin paste, along with some old cooking oil to keep it from drying. After a few days you will notice a slowdown, then a halt in ant traffic.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Yup peanut oil lasts a long time in the fryer. At the price it goes for I use it till its no longer useable. My brother will toss his after one use! peanut oil has one of the highest smoke points so it doesn't burn easy,in the fryer at least.
If you cook fish in it, fry some potatoes after and it will take out any fish taste smell in the oil.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

||Downhome|| said:


> Yup peanut oil lasts a long time in the fryer. At the price it goes for I use it till its no longer useable. My brother will toss his after one use! peanut oil has one of the highest smoke points so it doesn't burn easy,in the fryer at least.
> If you cook fish in it, fry some potatoes after and it will take out any fish taste smell in the oil.


I agree with Downhome. If it's not rancid or otherwise contaminated, use it over and over again.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I have been using centrifuge filtered veggie oil that is 'blended' with other stuff in my --UNMODIFIED-- Chev 6.5 diesel and my tractor for a few years now.

It works fine in summer AND winter without needing to be preheated..........

I would be happy to take off your hands all the used oil you have . . . . . . .lol

Let not a drop go into the land fill . . . . . . . . . lol


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

Now I know it can be used in a diesel engine! Lol. I live in an apartment complex, so I can't have any big toys that use diesel. My car runs on gas. I will keep that info in mind for the future though 

We do reuse the oil over quite a few times. When it's beyond just having the crumbs filtered out, that's when we replace it. Oil is expensive enough that we wouldn't throw it away after one use!

I might have to research these emergency lamps with it for oil. We don't have any at the moment. 

Thanks for all the suggestions so far! I've gotten a few ideas now on what I can do with it.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I strain & re-use it for cooking a couple of times, until it begins to darken. Then it gets strained into a lg. coffee can and stored in the garage. Later, DH will filter it and add it to the diesel in his tractor. 

We can run it in the tractor year-round here, although much leaner during winter months just as a precaution.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

i strain it and use it till its gets to dark, then feed it to the dog over her food, mixed in her eggs etc....she likes it.....we usually dont have much oil in the winter, but in the summer we use more for frying squash, okrie, tomatoes...etc.

samm


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

||Downhome|| said:


> Yup peanut oil lasts a long time in the fryer. At the price it goes for I use it till its no longer useable. My brother will toss his after one use! peanut oil has one of the highest smoke points so it doesn't burn easy,in the fryer at least.
> If you cook fish in it, fry some potatoes after and it will take out any fish taste smell in the oil.


Seriously? This is great. We've been frying a lot of fish (our nearly 3-year-old son loves it), and were getting a little angsty at throwing out fishy-smelling oil. Next time, we will make french fries the day after.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Mulegirl said:


> Seriously? This is great. We've been frying a lot of fish (our nearly 3-year-old son loves it), and were getting a little angsty at throwing out fishy-smelling oil. Next time, we will make french fries the day after.


do it that night.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I filter it good and then pour it in my diesel truck. I don't have a conversion on mine to run straight WVO. I add 5 gallons with about 1/5 of gas to thin it out to every tank. Been doing this for years.

Bob


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Newer diesel engines have many new bits to them as well as very tight tolerances in the high pressure pump for EPA rules that make casually adding vegitable oil and gas and so forth rather risky.

Be sure you have an older style diesel to do such stuff with.

--->Paul


----------

